# Nook Forums... a scary place.



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I went to nookboards. not an experience that I want to do. Ever again. So I deleted my account. The end.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I never even bothered making an account.  Of course my Nook lasted less than a month before I gave it away, so I'm not really a fan.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Don't try to correct them there when they say that the nook CLEARLY has more books on their store than the kindle does (even though bn counts the public domain)  and when they also say that the 2-month battery life for the kindle is CLEARLY based on 15 minutes per day. Or else an angry crowd with pitchforks and torches will come after you thirsting for blood.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Every forum has its own culture.  And you should see the flame wars here when someone comes here and says something perceived as negative about the Kindle.  Also, we have many members who belong to both NookBoards and KindleBoards, and in fact the founder was/is a member here.  So I'd prefer that we follow the "What happens in NookBoards stays in NookBoards" philosophy.

Have you all been to visit our KB Memorial Day picnic in Not Quite Kindle?


Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Piracy and Apple seems to bring the flames here too.  LOL

Oh and Oberon.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I'm sorry about my rant. Just one bad experience, y'know?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got an account over there, and posted a few times, even criticized a book one person wrote about (he wasn't the author of the book) without anything bad happening.  Not 1/4 the lively group we have here, but I don't have any negative feelings about the forum.  Of course, I didn't say anything particularly negative about the Nook!

You might give it another chance if you have a need or desire to participate there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It always sort of surprises me that people go to a site that is clearly a _fan_ site for a particular thing -- nook, kindle, iPad, Xoom, zune, wii, TiVo, etc. -- and proceed to say negative things about that 'thing'. Maybe I don't understand the impulse to, sort of, bash something when they know they're talking to people who don't feel the same way. 

Folks have done it here and I've seen it on other forums as well. When the members take the contrarian poster to task s/he gets upset that no one agrees. . And I just sit there and think, "it's a <insert favorite gadget here> fan site; what did you expect?".

Of course, here at KindleBoards, we don't hold with bashing such posters right back.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been a fairly frequent visitor to the nook boards (because I own an original nook) and have never had a major issue with any other member who posts regularly. Granted every now and again someone will pop in with a bad attitude, stick around for a few weeks and then disappear but that happens on pretty much every message board.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EvilB-

You can just hang out here!  We do have the board here to discuss Nooks and other readers.  And we have lots of Nook owners amongst our midst.  I'm sure any question you have can be answered here.  (I never go outside for my iPad questions  )

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm registered at Nookboards but haven't been there in a while.  They are over-sensitive and defensive of Nooks and some there have been concerned that B&N doesn't do enough to promote the Nook.  Some of them just hate the Kindle as if it's some kind of threat to their Nooks.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I occasionally check out the Nook board at the B&N site -- I don't know why -- and they usually seem nice enough. Usually.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I hang out at Nook boards once in awhile and haven't had any problems there.


----------



## jongoff (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, Barnes and Noble does produce a very large catalog of books in the public domain, which I don't see anything wrong with. I have pretty much every one of their books from their Essential Library of Reading. Of course, most of those books can be had from Project Gutenberg, but as much as I love my Kindle, I still have a love for good, old fashioned paper books.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm registered at Nookboards but haven't been there in a while. They are over-sensitive and defensive of Nooks and some there have been concerned that B&N doesn't do enough to promote the Nook. Some of them just hate the Kindle as if it's some kind of threat to their Nooks.


That's exactly how I felt when I went over there.... there were a bunch of posts asking how it was possible that the kindle was better than the nook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EvilB said:


> That's exactly how I felt when I went over there.... there were a bunch of posts asking how it was possible that the kindle was better than the nook.


Is it unreasonable that people who have looked at the two products and bought the Nook would think it is the better device?

When the Nook came out, I remember similar discussions here. And when the iPad came out, same thing. Lynch mobs were formed when some people said they actually (gasp) preferred reading on their iPads. It's never a good idea to go to a fan forum (KindleBoards included) and argue against the culture.

Rather than speak ill of other forums, I would prefer that we talk about how great KindleBoards is. 

Betsy


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I hang out at Nookforums & have never had a problem. And I have Kindle & a Sony. I did see the discussion you were talking about & I really don't see how you felt you were attacked when one & possibly 2 people took exception to your post. I always feel a person may be having a bad day & take it that way. & yes I've had people disagree with me on other boards & I even felt attacked (never here or at Nookforums). But I stay on because I still learn a lot more by continuing to participate. I hope you feel more loved here. This is a nice group of people too.  *


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rather than speak ill of other forums, I would prefer that we talk about how great KindleBoards is.
> 
> Betsy


I love kindleboards. I check it obsessively.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rather than speak ill of other forums, I would prefer that we talk about how great KindleBoards is.


Indeed.

At some point toward the end of the 20th century we stopped measuring our self worth by our own accomplishments and started making ourselves feel good by putting others down. Its not enough to say "I bought a Kindle because it has all the features I want," we have to say "I bought a Kindle because the Nook is a terrible device."

IMHO both the Nook and the Kindle are fine devices in their own right. Each has features that I wish the other had; but when I looked at the pros and cons of both devices _based on my personal preference_ the Nook came out ahead. When my wife weighed her own pros & cons she decided on the Kindle. If she and I can manage to get along there may yet be hope for the rest of the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dbeman,

I'm giving you the last word.    Well, except for mine.  

Let's all get back to discussing books, tea, Leslie's poodle, Game of Thrones and of course, how much we love our Kindles (and our friends who own Nooks).

Locking the thread so we can all move on.

Betsy


----------

